# how to purchase used trains.



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I spoke to a friend of a friend over the weekend who is looking to sell his trains.
I can pick and choose what I want and he said he will charge me a fair price
I believe possibly taken from some guide book. can anyone help as to questions
to ask etc? I asked basic questions like, the age which actually go back to
the 60's and 70's from what I understand. Is this a good idea for a beginner?
Any input would be appreciative.

AlRoz


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

alroz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I spoke to a friend of a friend over the weekend who is looking to sell his trains.
> I can pick and choose what I want and he said he will charge me a fair price
> ...



There is a guide book for O gauge though most think the prices are too high.

First off what scale ( size ) are they?

N, HO, O, S, OTHER?


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Big Ed,

So sorry, he has HO and O gauges, I'm only interested in the O GAUGE.
He has various engines and cars.
Also, if I put a package together, how he determine the book value?

Thanks


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

alroz said:


> Also, if I put a package together, how he determine the book value?
> 
> Thanks


A fairly reliable market value can be gleaned from E-bay.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto. Ebay is your best advocate when trying to determine value. Look not only at live auctions, but especially at several weeks worth of Completed Listings ... both for the stuff that sold (that's a price), along with the stuff that didn't sell ... where the initial asking price was too high.

Remember, of course, that in the train game, condition is everything and greatly affects value.

TJ


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Second on TJ's post. I would also advise not looking at "buy it now" posts, many are inflated substantially. Seen quite a few items priced at more than 3x what condition warrants in the "buy it now" posts. 

Carl


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

First rule of model trains...

1. Old does not necessarily mean valuable.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just set a price in your head and make a list of items you like, with most wanted on top. With e bay, price the list out . Give him a list to price. Then compare and skip over the high priced items till your figure is reached. 

This way you getwhat you want, sort of, but you know the price is right. 
FOr example a ZW transformer. 150 is a good deal if he wants over 200 get something else. Unless you really want one.

Buying and selling can be complicated but if you are buying as a group that is normally a better deal.

WHen I see a "lot" I look at the engine and transformer. That is most of the value , 022 switches and whistle tenders add to value too. The closer the price is to the addition of valued items the better deal you get.


----------



## alroz (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all the input. I will review all the data work my way
with it. Since I can make up a set from his equipment, let's say I select an engine and 5 cars, is he then going to itemize each piece to see it's today's worth and then charge me accordingly?

Thank You.
AlRoz


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He is your friend. Price out three engines and twenty cars then buy the ones that are worth it. Or just haggle if you are sure of what you want. WIthout prices I cannot say if it is high low or average. What number are the pieces?
Your making me a tennis partner here without any conclusion to the game.

AN average engine can be 50 bucks cars ten for a common and up. Here is 150 bucks min. It all depends on the numbers. One engine can be 150 or 800, it all depends on its number and condition.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do a scan on completed auctions on eBay first, then a general Google search. You can normally get a pretty good idea. If you have some that you can't find, post a picture of the actual item here and there's a bunch of people that will be delighted to give you their opinion on the value.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

These are 60's and 70's vintage. More than likely they're going to need work. Horn hook couplers and plastic wheels on the rolling stock to start. Who knows what work the locos will need, if any, to be useable.

Bob is 100% right when he said:
1. Old does not necessarily mean valuable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jack, he's only interested in the O-gauge. I don't think horn-hook couplers and plastic wheels will be an issue.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Ooops, see what happens when I apply the little knowledge I have?hwell:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Another easy way is to look at craigslist. Just search "Lionel" any city or state. You will find priced out lots or sets. Now over time, if they sell fast, THAT was a good price. I not, the item will be listed for some time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you post some GOOD pictures here we might be able to give you an ideal of their value.

I stress good pictures that we can see , some will post unfocused pictures or pictures too small to see.

For the engines one of each side and bottom, front and back would be great. Along with the locos numbers.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Please make sure they are in good condition and run. If not, the value goes down.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If he is selling, don't wait too long. Dirt is your friend, after a cleaning they can look almost new. Broken just means = parts. It's an art. Fix what you find interesting. A collection of trucks is good to have for the future.You can always buy an engine. Any price range you want. You can't be too far train shows either.

Don't leave us in suspense!!!!!!!


----------

